# Folly Beach Bait Shop & Trip Info Please



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

My family and I will be camping at James Island Campground the week prior to Fathers Day and would like to find a good source of bait as well as a tackle store to wander through. 

I plan on fishing on the Folly Island Pier, maybe the surf if it isn't too crowded, and some of the back water around the campground.

Anything about the pier/beach/ or surroundings I should know? I do have my SC temp License.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Folly beach has a very nice pier and I'm sure the tackle shop inside will give you all the info you need. Haven't fished there in years, but they Kingfish on the end.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Try finding a slosh near there on ggle erth or maybe the backwater near that camp. Good luck and tight lines.
And if u can post at the end of the trip what u caught.


----------



## gmc_n_TN (Jul 8, 2010)

Crosby's Fish and Shrimp on the right before you get to Folly for bait. Haddrell's Point Tackle (www.haddrellspoint.com) beside Folly Rd. back toward Hwy 17. Pier staff is mostly young kids. Food at restaurant on the pier is great. To surf fish you may want to go to the Park on the lower end or the last public access on the Morris Island end, less crowd. Someone posted some pictures from up there a few days ago.


----------



## gaffstepper (Sep 17, 2010)

I second Crosby's and Haddrells Point. Those are my only 2 stops before hitting Folly Pier. Am gonna start using sabiki rigs so I don't keep having to eat leftover bait...


----------



## gaffstepper (Sep 17, 2010)

Also you don't need a fishing license on the pier, they have a blanket license...


----------

